# Exercise after ovulation??



## babymaybe

Hi Ladies

Can you help me decide whether I'm being totally irrational about this - I've been worried about exercising after ovulation in case it dislodges any baby bean trying to take hold. I don't do anything majorly intense - just a bit of jogging, yoga and swimming. I don't think this hang up does me much good as I'm definitely more stressed if I don't exercise, but I just feel like I want to wrap myself in cotton wool for 2 weeks to give any possible bub the best chance.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.......thank you!

xxxxx


----------



## Loo

I've been having the same dilemma. I think I've read that it's ok to exercise if you are used to it (ie youre not starting something new). 

THe other thing is - if you are worried about not 'jigging the bean out' - then stick to the yoga and swimming (and leave the more 'boing-ey' jogging for the weeks pre-ov)

I was avoiding all exercise post-ov but have decided that I need to 'normalise' as much as possible to cope with TCC, so am going back to low intesity excercise.

WHat does everyone else think?


----------



## babiiblu

From everything I've read on the subject, if you are already active there is no problem in continuing your routine. I myself LOVE going to the gym, I do cardio and weight training. Recently my older brother came and trained me(he is a body builder) and he REALLY pushed me. He increased my weights on everything. In my mind I was like "OMG! What if I'm pg and don't know it yet? What is this going to do to the baby?" LOL! So I have tried to find out what I can about it. I'd say you're good to go!!


----------



## veeeh

I agree...as long as you are carrying on doing something your body is used to there is no problem. 

Good luck!
V


----------



## SJK

yeah as long as you dont do more than normal you will be fine xx


----------



## loopylew

i generally by how im feeling cos after ovulation i generally feel more tired and crampy but i do still go if i feel ok


----------



## shoeshopper

I can probably help you to make a decison!!
i am training for a marthaon and run 6 times a week doing at least 20 miles once a week, i have asked 3 doctors if this is why i am not conceiving and they have all catagorically said NO. exercise would only affect chances if you were so lean that you had no body fat (certainly not an issue in my case!!!)and so your body is working at hard at functioning. As for implantation all 3 docs told me that the womb and uterus is so well protected that exercise will not cuase problems particularly as i already exercise.

What they did say is once i know i am pregnant then i should reduce my abs exercise as crunching wont be to good and also when i get to 4 or 5 months running long distances will hurt my joints but swimming, treadmill, cross trainer all OK.

also i have done some internet research and it seeems you should keep your heart rate at 140 or below.
also think you will need to advise your yoga instructor when you get your BFP as some exercises need to be avoided - but i dont do yoga so am not to clear on that! 


so keep on exercising, the power of your heart is good for pregnancy and exrcise makes your body function properly and keeps the blood flowing to all the vital organs (like your womb!)


----------



## TrixieLox

Being overweight is more detrimental to TTCing than exercising so don't worry, keep it up hon. However, I will say that in a book I read by Zita West, it was advised not to go crazy with the exercise (can't remember how much now, think she said more than 15 hours a week of intense cardio?!) but tbh, there's loads of gals on here who exercise loads but have had healthy pregnancies. 

I've increased my exercise lately and feel wonderful for it! x


----------



## babymaybe

Thank you all so much for the advice. It seems general consensus is to keep it up at the intensity I'm used to. I'm certainly not planning on runing a marathon any time soon so I'll just stick to a quick jog round the block! Your comments have all been really appreciated and I'm sure that my mental state in this cycles tww will be a lot more healthy as a result.

Cheers! :hugs:


----------



## ElaineD

Hi, 

Have just read your thread, and I have spent the morning on line researching exactly this. 
My exercise is different in that I do re bounding (on a mini trampoline) and I am concerend that the motion of obviously jumping up a down a lot will effect my chances of conceiving. 
Would really appreciate an information ?

X


----------



## Caterpiller

Babymaybe - you mention that you jog, my trainer advised me to the use the elliptical trainer, rather than the treadmill if I was unsure - same level of exercise, range of motion, etc without the boinging - just in case you were looking for an alternative


----------

